# I'm planning a road trip to Chicago for Lye and Lard...



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

Anyone deal with Columbus Foods (50# lard for $25) and Boyer Corporation (50# lye for $50)...

They are La Grange and IN Chicago - roughly 12 miles apart...

Anyone else use them?

I'm going on January 3rd I think. Boyer Corporation is closed from this Friday (12/21) through and then re-opening Wednesday, January 2nd.

BOTH companies said to call first a day or so ahead to ensure they have the product.


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

I used to buy my lard from columbus foods... and I very much liked the lard. It isn't deodorized, but I could never tell the difference and for some reason their lard was a lot easier to scoop out of the box than the lard I used to get from Dawn foods.

never used Boyer so I can't help on that end


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

I've ordered from both companies with great results. Boyer is where I get my lye and Columbus is where I order all oils that I can't buy locally for a better price.

I think you'll be very happy with your road trip. Wish I lived closer. :Bawling:


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

Chicago is only about 2 1/2 - 3 hours away from me. It'll be a fun day trip. I just wish they were open over the "middle" days of the two holidays...

Thanks for the thumbs up!

I pay $25 for 25# of lard from WalterWorld. So paying 1/2 that will be nice. And we (my beloved son and I) wanted to go to Chicago anyway...


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Mike at Columbus Food's Soapers Choice division is wonderful! For my area what I have found is that most carrying oils and butters are ordering from them, adding the frieght, their profit plus shipping to you...so just frieght it to you. I don't buy shea from him anymore now that I get in bulk from the source, and sometimes local sunflower is cheaper, but coconut oil, olive oil and others are cheaper by far. Next step, premixed oils so all I have to do is pump and soap! Vicki


----------



## tioga12 (Jun 26, 2006)

I agree....I also get my oils from Columbus foods and am very pleased with the fast service and prices. Getting freight orders has also saved me a lot on shipping. 
I get my lye from Boyer and can't complain about the price. Being able to pick it up is a great way to save 50% too.


----------

